

The Greatest Story Reddit Ever Told - nagrom
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/headline-story/10727/dante-orpilla-youngluck-redditgifts/

======
jgautsch
That was a great read for me because up until about halfway through I had just
assumed based on the title that it would be about some kind of long running
scandal facilitated on reddit.

It was a really great surprise that it just kept getting more and more
positive. I wish more exposé style pieces covered positive stories like this
instead of just stories on scandal, crime and corruption.

------
swartkrans
This story is about this iama "IAmA fella getting sentenced to Federal Prison
in less than 48 Hrs. I am facing 10 years. AMA.":

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/chc3k/iama_fella_getti...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/chc3k/iama_fella_getting_sentenced_to_federal_prison_in/)

Resolution:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Youngluck/comments/cipv9/sentencing_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Youngluck/comments/cipv9/sentencing_update/)

------
blhack
I sidestory to this is the one about kleinbl00, who was an awesome redditor
who had a bunch of people on the site seemingly turn against him.

He was basically driven off of the website, and almost never posts anymore.

It's kindof a bummer, actually. That guy posted really good comments.

~~~
natecavanaugh
Can you explain a bit about that? I followed the links in the article, and
found them to be quite good, so reading this is kinda surprising. From my
quick Googling, it seems like maybe someone thought he was pretentious, but
can't really seem to get any more solid info. Did he do something that caused
people to hate him?

~~~
burkaman
> But kleinbl00 was also a tough-as-nails moderator when he needed to be,
> knocking heads of unassuming redditors who broke the rules.

From what I can tell, that was an understatement. I don't think there was any
one big incident, but he often came off as pretentious and very
confrontational and rude, and I guess enough people heard about that behavior
that his comments stopped being well received, no matter how good they were.

A couple examples of what people didn't like:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/kleinbl00/comments/e59s8/on_aggress...](https://www.reddit.com/r/kleinbl00/comments/e59s8/on_aggression/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/j8sk9/am_i_being...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/j8sk9/am_i_being_unfair_or_was_this_mod_just_damn_rude/)

~~~
mahranch
> but he often came off as pretentious and very confrontational and rude

This is about as accurate as it gets. He was intelligent, there's no doubt
about that, but the problem was he believed himself to be more intelligent
than he actually was. He literally was a know-it-all with an answer, solution
and fix for everything.

The problem with intelligent people who are extremely arrogant is that they
are among the most stubborn people there are. When something is inherently
subjective, they don't see it like that. To them it's _only_ objective because
their opinion can't possibly be wrong. They won't concede a millimeter in a
debate.

I've dealt with people like him before so his shtick was nothing new to me. I
thought the guy was absolutely insufferable. For many others, he was a novelty
when he first hit the scene, his articulate and well thought-out comments were
refreshing. But the honeymoon doesn't last long. The more he types out, the
more he shows his true arrogant and pretentious self. This is what essentially
happened. People finally recognized and saw his ego for what it was, and they
had enough.

------
whitten
A heart-warming piece about Youngluck, an artist who went to prison, and is
now working on RedditGifts as a designer.

This reminds me that stories are the best way to help us develop our empathy.

------
kickme444
So happy to see this on Hacker News. Dante is so important to us and it's
great to see him get some recognition.

~~~
jedberg
Until I read this I had no idea that Dante was Youngluck. It all makes so much
sense now!

------
emmanueloga_
I'm sure there are people who like this kind of writing, but personally, If
something is supposed to be news, I really rather get the facts.

The objective of this "journalistic narrative" genre seems to be to hide the
information for as long as possible, only to reveal what happened at the very
last moment.</rant>

~~~
hesselink
This is not news, it's a story. In a story it's important to draw you in and
take you on a journey. Facts don't do that on their own.

------
iblaine
Totally expected to see this story:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/144dcp/what_is_th...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/144dcp/what_is_the_most_outlandish_hilarious_surprising/)

------
lazyant
I was expecting the "today you, tomorrow me" post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003515)
(not that this one is not good too)

------
journeeman
What an inspirational story! Thanks for sharing.

------
abandonliberty
What happened to his friend?

------
RivieraKid
TL;DR?

------
pearjuice
I hate to be that guy but can anyone give me a tl;dr? Where most of you might
be running the lean startup and allow for 5000+ words to be read on a Monday,
some of us have work to do.

~~~
TheCapn
Its a story about a man's experience with Reddit and how it helped him cope
with difficult times. You won't learn anything reading it, its simply a well
written story and a view into the lives of others.

If you have the time to write a snarky reply about how you don't have the time
to read an article then you should reconsider some things.

~~~
dredmorbius
Requesting a reasonable precis of a long essay is not unreasonable of itself.
Especially when the packaging of a story itself is nothing but hyping its own
greatness.

If someone's got time for a long read with no direct benefit of itself, that's
fine, but there's no reason to cap on those who are simply seeking some
context on the item.

There's _far_ more content online (even just on HN) than anyone can possibly
hope to assess, let alone read, in a lifetime. If Sturgeon's Law at Web scale
were _only_ six-sigma compliant, it would be a huge improvement.

